# Keywords



## chris-bishop (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd like (read need) to add keywords on importing photos  from the Camera Roll. The Keywords need to be nested as on the desktop, to easily link back when sync'ing. No point having the keyword duplicated, and needing to re-link them all. That would be such a waste of time. Anyone suggested it as a wish list item, or am I the only person who needs it. To me, because i use an iPad min, the screen size would preclude detailed editing, but keywording, like flags and stars would be good.
Chris


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 20, 2015)

There are probably requests at the official Adobe feedback site (feature-request site link at the top of the page) for LR Mobile to facilitate more metadata entry such as keywords. Worth heading over there and adding your vote (I've already added mine!).


----------



## chris-bishop (Feb 8, 2015)

I've found Photosmith. It does what I need and more. I'll keep my eye on LR mobile


----------

